# Working full time with a dog



## Clouds (17 March 2015)

Just curious to see how many people work full time and have a dog. I know there are a lot of people that do nowadays but just wondering how you get around this. Does your dog come to work with you.? Do you get a neighbour to pop in? Doggy day care? Or do you just leave it a home all day.? 

I do not have my own dog at the moment but would like to get one in maybe a year or so, I will be working full time when I get one so I'm just trying to get a general idea of what most people do with their dogs whilst at work? I personally would never leave my dog at home all day, but I guess it depends on the breed, age etc.. Ideally I'd like to take it to work with me but don't think it will be an option unfortunately. 

(Also has anyone had a puppy whilst working full time and how did you get around this to make sure it grew up being properly socialised, trained etc..)


----------



## kal40 (17 March 2015)

OH is a baker so works nights and his sleep pattern is all over the place.  Most of the time she goes to the inlaws but if he is planning to be up and around a lot she will stay at home.  FIL is semi-housebound and the highlight of his day is when "the pooch" visits.  She is great for him and he is great company for her.  They dont really walk her during the day, just wee breaks she gets all her exercise with us.

On the odd occasion she is left at home alone, it wouldn't be more than a hour or two.


----------



## CrazyMare (17 March 2015)

I work 8-4, my husband works 3-12pm. Our dog stays at home. 

If my dad is passing, he pops in as his dog and mine like to.play. Sometimes he takes hee out too.

If OH is working and I'm going eventing, I take her with me as dad helps me and brings his dog!!


----------



## NellRosk (17 March 2015)

I do but my mum looks after her so all good  She gets walked in the day with her and her dog then comes to the yard with me at night.


----------



## Annette4 (17 March 2015)

I just moved back in with my parents (one is retired, the other does 6a.m. - 10a.m. 3 days a week) but previously we had someone who came in at least once a day. When Fizz was younger, she came in up to 3 times a day or Fizz went to day care (depending on what she had on that day). They then got a walk in the morning and a longer one with an off lead run in the evening as well as training in the evening. Weekends were for meeting up with friends dogs and any other socialisation we wanted to do with her.

We were also realistic about breed and energy levels (I know she was a failed foster but we did our research before we kept her) and having a dog who needs 20 mins off lead then sleeps is a god send!


----------



## leflynn (17 March 2015)

Mine comes to work with me and sleeps in the van and we go for walkies during the day or he sleeps on the sofa at home and my neighbour or dad lets him out at lunchtime - seems to suit him fine (retired greyhound aka champion sleeper)


----------



## Scarlett (17 March 2015)

Find a good local dog walker 

We took on a rescue 8 month pup just before Christmas. We had a the first couple of weeks off and had my mum stay a few days to help get him into a good routine, we also crate trained him.

Now both dogs are walked before work, usually 40-60 minutes off the lead on the local common, then they will get a short walk at lunchtime on the lead by my OH who works near by. If he is away with work then we have a local dog walker come in and see to them once or twice a day, or my Mum will come over, then they will go out another off lead walk in the evening or come to the yard where they are also off lead and can run about.

At the weekend they sleep all day so I do think they are in a good routine. They usually get a couple of 90min-2hours off the lead walks at the weekend. We've got a dog friendly garden to so we have them out there a lot.

We are very mindful at night of making sure they get lots of interaction and aren't alone. We never go out Mon-Fri evenings without taking them with us, they love going to the pub, and on the rare occasion they can't come with us my Mum will come stay in with them.


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

I work full time 08:30 - 17:00 daily, I have a nice lady who lets my 4 greyhounds out at lunchtime   Previously they were left all day without any problems, that is the joy of having greyhounds...


----------



## Clouds (17 March 2015)

Thanks guys, I think a family member or dog walker coming in will probably be the best option. 
Was also thinking about bringing it to work and leaving it in the car and going for a walk on my break, but obviously that won't be possible in the summer with the heat and I think I would feel a bit worried leaving it in the car incase it got stolen or something. 
Does anyone have any experiences of using doggy day care.?


----------



## stencilface (17 March 2015)

My dog gets walked for an hour at lunchtime by a dog walker.  Benefit is he's also staying with him when we go on holiday so he will have more consistency. Our dogs when we were kids never used to get walked at lunchtime!


----------



## SadKen (17 March 2015)

My two are at home on their own while OH and I are at work.  They get a walk in the morning for 45 mins or so off lead; I train my younger one while we walk with a variety of stuff (obedience, tracking, sometimes like today a good old game of tug).  They sit with me while I get ready for work, then I leave them at about 9 - the big one goes to sleep as he does with anything that bores him, and the younger one gets a frozen kong. 

They are on their own (but together) until about 5, when OH gets in.  Then they get another walk, and spend the evening with us. 

It's not ideal - if OH is away my FIL walks them, and I fully accept that if there's an accident in the house it's our fault entirely.  However, they have never had an accident, and both seem quite happy.  Having watched them on go pro camera for 3 hours after we left, I know they sleep a lot of the time in any case! They also lie by the french windows and watch the world go by.


----------



## Molasses (17 March 2015)

I have two rescues. I work 9 to 5.30 with a 45min - 1hour commute. 
They are both home alone in a long open run with a shelter full of toys and beds.

They get a 30min walk in the morning off lead, and an hour walk in the evening.  
Most weeks there's at least 1 day that I try to work from home, and OH usually tries for another day to WFH. So at most they have 3 long days in and 4 other days of fun and frolics (or largely sleeping really)

I'm the first to admit their lives aren't perfect, I'd love to work closer or shorter hours or to afford a dog walker. But i'm realistic - their lives are a lot more perfect then they would be in a rescue centre.


----------



## Umbongo (17 March 2015)

I have a 13 year old border collie and he has always been left by himself all day.
Everyone leaves the house around 7-8am and doesn't come back until 4-6pm. The door is open so he has the run of the garden. He mainly sleeps, potters about and plays with his toys. In bad weather when we can't leave the door open, someone will try to go home at lunchtime, or we try to organise a neighbour to pop in. Obviously this has varied throughout his life as I used to finish at 3pm when I was at school, had study days off when I was at college etc. 

I will be the first to admit that this obviously isn't ideal. I was a child when we got him so it was my parents decision. He is used to it as it has been his routine all his life, and has always been a lovely and well trained dog. He has always received a lot of exercise and mental stimulation around everyones working hours. Now my brother works nights, so is at home during the day.

I now work in a profession with the potential to take a dog to work, and could also leave at home during a shorter shift.
I would also consider a dog walker or doggy day care.


----------



## blackcob (17 March 2015)

I work 08.30-17.00 or 11.30-19.00, my workplace is about a minute's walk away from home and I have an hour for lunch/break so they get a proper walk in the middle of the day, being alone for about four hours either side. I couldn't leave them all day - until I got this job I used to work night shifts opposite my OH's job so they'd never be left for a full working day. 

I work in a veterinary practice and staff are usually welcome to take their pets in.  I take mum's pup to work with me one day a week, she usually works from home but has to go into the office on a Monday. He snoozes in a massive 48" crate up in the office with other free range staff dogs while I'm working then comes for the lunchtime walk with my two.


----------



## hihosilver (17 March 2015)

My new puppy is own her own from 7-30-4.30pm. My neighbour comes in from 12-1.30 and feeds her lunch. If I have staff meetings or Parents Evening my friend picks her up and has her till I get back. She is a happy puppy and had the run of the downstairs. I intend to get a dog door.


----------



## numptynoelle (17 March 2015)

Like you, I'm currently without a dog, but have been thinking about it recently. My plan was the following, for an adult dog:  a walk from 7.30am - 8.15am, walk from 12.15 - 1pm, and a walk at 5.15pm for however long was needed. I've been on contact with a few local rescues who confirmed that they would be relatively happy with that arrangement, depending on the dog I chose. I've put my search on hold for a bit as I'm contemplating moving job, which could affect the lunchtime walks, but once I know what's what, I'll be ploughing ahead.


----------



## Nudibranch (17 March 2015)

I leave before 7.30 and don't usually come home until at least 6.00. But OH leaves later and returns earlier, and he has Mondays and Thursdays off. Big dog does the rounds off-lead with me in the fields and OH also walks them when he finishes work. Occasionally I take them to work with me in the mobile kennel (aka OH's pickup) and walk them at lunch. It has shaded windows on the loading part and hatches for fresh air so it's ideal, although I wouldn't do it in summer. I have a friend who pays for a daily dog walker, something in the region of a tenner a day. Our dogs have the life of riley - the saluki would be completely loopy if she didn't get enough to do - but I bet most rescues would refuse us as we both work!


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

Nudibranch said:



			I bet most rescues would refuse us as we both work!
		
Click to expand...

I bet I would get refused as well for the same reason - which is ironic since all 4 of mine are rescue dogs!  I do wonder sometimes about the priorities that rehoming officers have when people apply to them.


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

One thing I forgot to say is that mine are not walked at lunchtime, they are simply let out into the fully-fenced garden for a pee - it costs me £5 a day.  I was considering putting a stop to it at one stage as they have a tendency to be more unsettled by a lunchtime visit than if they were just left all day, but my dog letter-outer is just fabulous so I dont want to lose her


----------



## numptynoelle (17 March 2015)

Nudibranch said:



			but I bet most rescues would refuse us as we both work!
		
Click to expand...




			
				Lévrier;12852154 said:
			
		


			I bet I would get refused as well for the same reason - which is ironic since all 4 of mine are rescue dogs!  I do wonder sometimes about the priorities that rehoming officers have when people apply to them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm having surprisingly positive responses from the 4-5 local rescues I've sounded out - but I think I'd be shot down by 'the big boys' before getting in the door!


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			I'm having surprisingly positive responses from the 4-5 local rescues I've sounded out - but I think I'd be shot down by 'the big boys' before getting in the door!
		
Click to expand...

Thats cos you are a lovely person NN


----------



## numptynoelle (17 March 2015)

Lévrier;12852184 said:
			
		


			Thats cos you are a lovely person NN  

Click to expand...

Haha! More likely that feeding the various rescue people copious (M&S, no less) muffins helps sway their decisions! :tongue3:


----------



## NellRosk (17 March 2015)

hihosilver said:



			My new puppy is own her own from 7-30-4.30pm. My neighbour comes in from 12-1.30 and feeds her lunch. If I have staff meetings or Parents Evening my friend picks her up and has her till I get back. She is a happy puppy and had the run of the downstairs. I intend to get a dog door.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ffs. Have you not thought to reply to the 23 page thread where people have been asking you how your new puppy is? Or are you just going to appear on various threads and make inflammatory remarks to wind people up?


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

NellRosk said:



			Oh ffs. Have you not thought to reply to the 23 page thread where people have been asking you how your new puppy is? Or are you just going to appear on various threads and make inflammatory remarks to wind people up?
		
Click to expand...

It will be the latter I suspect...  trolls are like that....


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			Haha! More likely that feeding the various rescue people copious (M&S, no less) muffins helps sway their decisions! :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, must remember that one


----------



## NellRosk (17 March 2015)

Lévrier;12852229 said:
			
		


			It will be the latter I suspect...  trolls are like that.... 

Click to expand...

*and breathe* 

I think what's annoying me so much is the fact that I actually know a real life hihosilver and none of these people deserve animals. Got a ball of fluff designer pup at the weekend, 8 weeks old and he was left all by himself yesterday and today whilst they went to work. I asked how his toilet training was going and the reply 'if I keep rubbing his nose in it he'll learn'.


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2015)

NellRosk said:



			*and breathe* 

I think what's annoying me so much is the fact that I actually know a real life hihosilver and none of these people deserve animals. Got a ball of fluff designer pup at the weekend, 8 weeks old and he was left all by himself yesterday and today whilst they went to work. I asked how his toilet training was going and the reply 'if I keep rubbing his nose in it he'll learn'. 

Click to expand...

Oh FGS that is awful    poor puppy


----------



## NellRosk (17 March 2015)

Lévrier;12852265 said:
			
		


			Oh FGS that is awful    poor puppy  

Click to expand...

I know!! They've never had a dog and I tried telling them that by the time his nose has been rubbed in it he'll have no idea what he's being punished for. But they're not listening


----------



## hihosilver (17 March 2015)

NellRosk said:



			Oh ffs. Have you not thought to reply to the 23 page thread where people have been asking you how your new puppy is? Or are you just going to appear on various threads and make inflammatory remarks to wind people up?
		
Click to expand...

Why should I reply the post was finished as far as I was concerned. Cariad is gorgeous. She is better, just needed another course of antibiotics but clear now.


----------



## stargirl88 (18 March 2015)

It might be worth looking at your local dog walkers - many (like me ) offer a "puppy service" which is 2 x 30 min visits a day to help with socialisation/house training/sep anxiety. I normally reduced it to one visit a day when pup is settled then they get promoted to group walks when they're old enough!

I find it has made quite a difference with the dogs I've had from pups. Some of my owners work from home too but I appreciate lunch breaks aren't always guaranteed so they have me come in anyway!


----------



## RockinRudolph (18 March 2015)

Hubby works from home a few days a week, and for 3 days I work close enough to home to come back at lunch and take them out. They have the run of our big garden too. We have been using doggy daycare when hubby is away with work and I can't get home at lunch - it's fab! The dogs love it and they are knackered when they get home!


----------

